# Prey diet questions



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you include fish? Can he eat scales on fish?

Also I have seen where once a day feeding is recommended. Do the dogs usually have to poop after they eat with raw diet? I am still working on potty training with Paco so am trying to figure out what is the best time to feed him to be ready to take him outside. ottytrain5:

One more thing - do they still need to have constant access to fresh water? I know the raw is "juicier" but want him to have as much water as he needs.

I am starting tomorrow with chicken thighs.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Suzn said:


> Do you include fish? Can he eat scales on fish?
> 
> Also I have seen where once a day feeding is recommended. Do the dogs usually have to poop after they eat with raw diet? I am still working on potty training with Paco so am trying to figure out what is the best time to feed him to be ready to take him outside. ottytrain5:
> 
> ...


Fish are not necessary, but you can feed them. I gave fed fish in the past and they were raw frozen sardines. I fed them whole. Many people include fish OIL in their raw diets to supplement omega 3's. Factory farmed meat is low in omega 3's so in the long term you may want to feed either fish or fish oil. Personally I use a green lipped muscle oil and don't feed fish because any fish products cause one of my dogs digestive upset, but that is very uncommon. I guess my point is that you can feed fish, or not.

Since being on raw one of my dogs poops once a day on his walk, regardless of when I feed him. My puppy still eats twice a day and she poops a few hours after she eats but it varies from dog to dog. You will probably just have to see how it goes with your dog.

My dogs do drink less on raw, but I still provide them with fresh water all day. There is no raw-specific reason I can see to limit access to water, I think most raw feeders (me included) provide ample fresh water just like people who feed anything else. Congrats and Good luck on your raw journey! Once you get in the swing of things you and your dogs will love it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, dog in the desert is correct! You can feed fish, or not. If you choose not to, throw in some fish oil for the omega 3's. And yes, they can eat the scales. The only fish I can find is canned, so I occasionally give a canned sardine as a snack. Brody isn't a big fan of fish (but loves fish oil go figure) so he doesn't get fish as a regular part of his diet.

I still feed twice a day. Some do once a day. Since Paco is a puppy, I'd continue twice a day feedings. You can feed him early in the morning before work and then when you get home so you can take him outside for a walk. Brody usually poops once a day. Sometimes twice.

Yes, keep fresh water available at all times. Paco may drink less once he is on raw, but he still needs access to it. Don't limit it. 

Good luck starting tomorrow! I hope he takes well to the chicken thighs. How much does he weigh? Double check and make sure the chicken you bought isn't enhanced (with a salt solution). Check the label for sodium. It should be under 100mg per 4 ounce serving.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Paco is almost 4 pounds so I think 1 oz in the morning and 1 oz in the evening. We are still working on lots of training and I use small treats for that. I think I will use small cheese pieces about the size of 2 grains of rice. I think that should be enough for his weight and activity level. Does that sound right to you?

I am very excited about this. He has vomited twice - two days apart. I think that the food doesn't agree with him so it is a good time to change. We were also finally able to go outside yesterday a couple of times very briefly. It is still pretty cold here but he seemed to enjoy that. i think that is going to help with his potty training too.

I appreciate all of your help. I have been studying all of this for days and think I _almost_ know what I am doing and am sure it will be good for him. Thanks again.:daisy:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You've got it! The only thing I would change is the cheese for treats. Many dogs don't tolerate dairy very well. Any way you can get S&C carnivore crunch, freeze dried liver, or ZiwiPeak? You can even do chicken breast (boil and shred into tiny pieces). A treat for training should be pea sized or smaller. Just a taste. I just wouldn't introduce dairy at the same time you are starting a new diet.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the heads up on the cheese...

I am going to the city Thursday, will stop at the pet store and see what I can find. Thanks.


----------

